# ford 1710 tractor



## forestknollfarm (Nov 26, 2011)

i need to know what the red light on the right side of instrument cluster stands for i can see the one on the left says battery cannot decide what the onr on the right stands for it looks like a light bulb. it is flickering on mine. every thing is working ok thanks. i may not be in the right place to ask a question


----------



## garnett (Apr 17, 2014)

I have a 1710 ford tractor that has a front loader. I want to add a backhoe. how would I attach the hydrolics? im trying to figure out the best way to tap into the hydrolic system in the rear?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy garnett,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

Probably the simplest approach is to install a hydraulic adapter plate to provide pressured hydraulic fluid to the backhoe, and also a fluid return port from the backhoe. See items #111189650615 and #111189608427 on ebay.

Photos compliments of cheaptractorparts. These are 2-port adapters P-pressure and R-Return. Ports are 9/16"-18 ORB thread. Kit contains o-ring seals, 1-60UB 06X06 90˚ swivel fitting, metric hardware, and mounting instructions. Tractors: 1710, 1910, 2110.

You will have to determine if your tractor has draft control or not. Draft control is a feature used mostly for plowing.


----------



## bstrang4 (Apr 12, 2011)

An after market plate is not needed as there is a diverter valve built into the tractor. It is located in front of the brake pedals on the side of the transmission. This used when external hydraulics ( such as a loader) are installed.


----------

